# You love me



## xelia

I have a Dutch friend and we like to talk playfully in each other languages. He always says he hates me after I do something silly so instead of the usual "no you don't", I was wondering if I could say this for: "You love me, you just dont want to admit it". Google translate isn't very correct nor helps with the pronounciation. I got corrected the last time when I wrote "ik houd van je" - "ik" doesnt like "houd" so it should always be "ik hou", it seems. 
Any additional suggestions would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## kairine

I'm pretty sure about the first part of the sentence, but the rest looks tricky...

(Nee!) Jij houdt van mij, alleen... (i guess if you want to emphasize the verb you should write _"(Nee!) je houdt van mij...")_


----------



## AllegroModerato

Not entirely sure about the question, but "you love me, you just don't want to admit it" would be "je houdt van me, je wilt het alleen niet toegeven" in Dutch.


----------



## xelia

Yes, I see now that the thread name has been changed so it doesn't make very much sense now... 
Thank you for your help, that sounds perfect! And I will definitely emphasize the verb, it gives it a nice touch. Thank you both once again.


----------



## YellowOnline

On a side note: the preferred version is "ik houd", but in spoken language the 'd' is hardly or not pronounced, so "ik hou" has become accepted. Pretty much the same happens with the verb 'willen' in the sentence from AllegroModerato: "je wilt" is preferred, but quite some people will write "je wil", which doesn't make much sense grammatically but is accepted nevertheless.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik lees net dat 'je wilt' als formeel geldt. Hier zou 'wil je' of 'je wil' dus logischer zijn, zeker voor ons, zuiderlingen. Or in English: 'Je wilt' seems to be more formal. So here 'je wil' would be more logical, at least to us, Southerners (i.e., Flemish). BTW: it does make sense grammatically if you look at it from a historical viewpoint: the modal aux. are often 'preteritopresentia', which means that their form in the present (sg.) is a former past form, which explains the fact that the 't' does not turn up, normally in both second and third person sg. To me 'je kunt' is still hypergrammatical (or something the like), but OK.


----------



## bibibiben

Yes, 'jij kunt', 'jij wilt', jij zult' and 'jij moogt' could very well be considered hypercorrect forms if you're willing to dig deep enough. It can't be denied, though, that the word 'hypercorrect' didn't exist back then. Still, I agree that YellowOnline's remark that 'jij wil' "doesn't make much sense grammatically" shouldn't be left unchallenged, so I ultimately agree with ThomasK.

Without digging deeper than necessary it's justified to say that forms like 'jij wil', 'jij kan' and 'jij zal' have good credentials. Quite a few months ago I wrote on Wordreference:

Er is wel een verklaring waarom Nederlandstaligen hardnekkig de tweede persoon enkelvoud van bepaalde werkwoorden in een andere vorm willen wringen: behoefte aan vereenvoudiging door middel van symmetrie.

Er is in het Nederlands een handjevol modale hulpwerkwoorden: moeten, mogen, willen, kunnen en zullen. Dit selecte groepje werkwoorden heeft met elkaar de zeldzaamheid gemeen dat de eerste persoon enkelvoud dezelfde vorm heeft als de derde persoon enkelvoud. Twee van de vijf werkwoorden uit dit selecte groepje laten zelfs een volmaakte eenvormigheid zien: eerste, tweede en derde persoon enkelvoud zien er hetzelfde uit. En nu is er dus al een tientallen jaren durende druk gaande om ook die laatste drie weerspannige vormen (_wilt, kunt en zult) _te laten samenvallen met de rest.

Dus van asymmetrie:



ik moet
jij/u moet
hij/zij/het moet
ik mag
jij/u mag
hij/zij/het mag
ik wil
jij/u *wilt*
hij/zij/het wil
ik kan
jij/u *kunt*
hij/zij/het kan
ik zal
jij/u *zult*
hij/zij/het zal




Naar symmetrie:



ik moet
jij/u moet
hij/zij/het moet
ik mag
jij/u mag
hij/zij/het mag
ik wil
jij/u wil
hij/zij/het wil
ik kan
jij/u kan
hij/zij/het kan
ik zal
jij/u zal
hij/zij/het zal



Natuurlijk roept zo’n verandering dan weer verzet op, maar mij zal het niet verbazen als de 'symmetrici' op den duur aan het langste eind zullen trekken. De magie van de symmetrie is onweerstaanbaar.

[Quote from: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2605112]


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> [...]



I'm confused now whether you agree with me (that the version +t is preferred) or not :s



ThomasK said:


> [...]So here  'je wil' would be more logical, at least to us, Southerners (i.e.,  Flemish). [...]



In het Brabants - dat het zuidelijke taalgebied domineert - is die +t in 2e persoon enkelvoud nochtans altijd aanwezig, zelfs bij inversie en in verleden tijd (vgl. "gij wilt", "wilt gij", "gij woudt"). Dit is hier misschien geen discussie over dialecten of regiolecten, maar referenties zijn niet te vermijden wanneer men het heeft over karakteristieken van het zogeheten Zuid-Nederlands. Bij mijn weten is dat in Vlaamse dialecten over het algemeen ook zo, dus ik vraag mij af waarom de versie zonder t logischer zijn in Vlaanderen (uw zin impliceert dat het zou zijn omdat het minder formeel is, maar de logica daarachter ontgaat me). Het staat zelfs radicaal tegenover mijn, euh, 'instinct' dat de versie met 't' eerder meer bijval zou oogsten in het zuiden als in het noorden. Quid?

Edit:
Ik moet ootmoedig toegeven dat Google - een verre van perfect doch snel en goedkoop onderzoeksinstrument - mij in het ongelijk stelt wat mijn instinct betreft. In een verhouding België/Nederland, met filters voor godsdienstige geschriften en gewogen naar bevolking:
"jij wil": 100/42
"jij wilt": 100/723
"gij wilt": 100/20

De versie "gij wilt" is met voorsprong de populairste in Vlaanderen, maar wanneer het persoonlijke voornaamwoord "jij" gebruikt wordt blijkt de variant zonder t populairder dan die met. De versie met t gaat zonder veel tegenstand met de hoofdvogel aan de haal in Nederland. Een verklaring hiervoor heb ik tot mijn spijt niet meteen, maar ik hoor uw hypotheses graag.


----------



## ThomasK

Wacht even, YO: de *gij*-vorm is heel exotisch (of toch in een aantal grammaticale opzichten). In de OVT/ het imperfectum krijgt dat (dissidente ;-)) pronomen immers zelfs een -*t*: _Gij droegt, gij hooptet_, enz., en daarom ook in preteritopresentiën: _gij wilt, gij kunt, gij zult_... En _gij _is ook in mijn dialect qua gebruik een tussenvorm tussen _jij _en_ u,_ of nog juister: wij kennen alleen de _gij_-vorm. De _u _is dan alleen de objectvorm daarvan, waardoor Stijn Meuris kan zingen  ..... zonder formeel te worden... En inderdaad, de gij-vorm was tot voor kort zowat de enige, incl. de uitgang -t...


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> De versie met t gaat zonder veel tegenstand met de hoofdvogel aan de haal in Nederland. Een verklaring hiervoor heb ik tot mijn spijt niet meteen, maar ik hoor uw hypotheses graag.



In de dagelijkse omgangstaal verdwijnt de t in _jij wilt _ook massaal in Nederland, en al helemaal in _je wilt. _In een beetje verzorgde schrijftaal duikt de t wel graag op.


----------



## ThomasK

Niet zo belangrijk, maar is dit historisch geen foute voorstelling van zaken? De t-loze vorm is de typische vorm van de preteritopresentia, toch? Heeft de t-vorm van de 2° persoon zich niet eerst ontwikkeld uit de preterito-vorm als een vorm van hypercorrectie of zo, en komen we nu niet opnieuw naar de historische vorm terug?


----------



## bibibiben

We spreken dan wel over een tijd waarin men nauwelijks weet had van grammatica, laat staan van een normatieve grammatica. De t-uitgang  in de tweede persoon enkelvoud van preteritopresentia was in de periode van de strakke regels al stevig geworteld geraakt. Overigens was de oorspronkelijke uitgang een s en niet een nuluitgang. Het was dus bijvoorbeeld _ic can_ – _du cans_ – _hi can_.


----------



## ThomasK

Mijn excuses, hoor, ik dacht dat ik met die preteritopresentiên ongeveer alles wist, maar ik vergis me klaarblijkelijk. Nu, ik ben geen neerlandicus (meer anglist-allemannist). Bedankt voor die tips !


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> We spreken dan wel over een tijd waarin men nauwelijks weet had van grammatica, laat staan van een normatieve grammatica, die pas sinds eind 19e eeuw in zwang kwam. De t-uitgang  in de tweede persoon enkelvoud van preteritopresentia was tegen die tijd al stevig geworteld geraakt. Overigens was de oorspronkelijke uitgang een s en niet een nuluitgang. Het was dus bijvoorbeeld _ic can_ – _du cans_ – _hi can_.



Ik vind er geen bron voor op internet, maar ik meende dat het in het proto-Germaans iets was genre *kun / *kunsi / *kunti. Ik ben vooral zeker van de uitgangen en de infinitief (*kunnan), dus sla me niet dood als ik een klankwissel mis.


----------



## bibibiben

Op http://www.dbnl.org/tekst/hoge008curs01_01/hoge008curs01_01_0005.phpkom  (vanaf p. 39) is een overzicht van de vervoegingen van de preteritopresentia te vinden, waaronder dus ook die van _connen_.Overigens valt _willen_ niet onder de preteritopresentia. Wel is het een onregelmatig werkwoord. De tweede persoon enkelvoud is _du wils_ of _du wilt. _De derde persoon enkelvoud was _hi wilt_, maar onder invloed van de preteritopresentia is dat _hi wil_ geworden. De verloedering sloeg al vroeg toe, zullen we maar zeggen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Yes, 'jij kunt', 'jij wilt', jij zult' and 'jij moogt' could very well be considered hypercorrect forms if you're willing to dig deep enough. It can't be denied, though, that the word 'hypercorrect' didn't exist back then. Still, I agree that YellowOnline's remark that 'jij wil' "doesn't make much sense grammatically" shouldn't be left unchallenged, so I ultimately agree with ThomasK.
> 
> Without digging deeper than necessary it's justified to say that forms like 'jij wil', 'jij kan' and 'jij zal' have good credentials. Quite a few months ago I wrote on Wordreference:
> 
> Er is wel een verklaring waarom Nederlandstaligen hardnekkig de tweede persoon enkelvoud van bepaalde werkwoorden in een andere vorm willen wringen: behoefte aan vereenvoudiging door middel van symmetrie.
> 
> Er is in het Nederlands een handjevol modale hulpwerkwoorden: moeten, mogen, willen, kunnen en zullen. Dit selecte groepje werkwoorden heeft met elkaar de zeldzaamheid gemeen dat de eerste persoon enkelvoud dezelfde vorm heeft als de derde persoon enkelvoud. Twee van de vijf werkwoorden uit dit selecte groepje laten zelfs een volmaakte eenvormigheid zien: eerste, tweede en derde persoon enkelvoud zien er hetzelfde uit. En nu is er dus al een tientallen jaren durende druk gaande om ook die laatste drie weerspannige vormen (_wilt, kunt en zult) _te laten samenvallen met de rest.
> 
> Dus van asymmetrie:
> 
> 
> 
> ik moetjij/u moethij/zij/het moetik magjij/u maghij/zij/het magik wiljij/u *wilt*hij/zij/het wilik kanjij/u *kunt*hij/zij/het kanik zaljij/u *zult*hij/zij/het zal
> 
> 
> 
> Naar symmetrie:
> 
> 
> 
> ik moetjij/u moethij/zij/het moetik magjij/u maghij/zij/het magik wiljij/u wilhij/zij/het wilik kanjij/u kanhij/zij/het kanik zaljij/u zalhij/zij/het zal
> 
> 
> Natuurlijk roept zo’n verandering dan weer verzet op, maar mij zal het niet verbazen als de 'symmetrici' op den duur aan het langste eind zullen trekken. De magie van de symmetrie is onweerstaanbaar.
> 
> [Quote from: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2605112]


Tiens, ik gebruik die symmetrie al levenslang. Ongehinderd door de wetenschap dat het grammaticaal geen zin had.


----------

